# Dripbox advice needed



## Neal (18/6/16)

Hello Good People,

Firstly please excuse if the following sounds a little dof, but I value the help and advice of members on this forum greatly. I am in UK for a while and purchased a Dripbox a couple of days ago. One thing I did not consider is that when I have used stock coils and need to rebuild I do not have a mod that is rated over 50w, and will not be able to read the 0.2ohm resistance that works like a charm on supplied coils.

My query is, am I correct in thinking purchasing a new regulated mod that is 60w or above (I already have this on list before returning to Swaziland) I should be able to build on stock Kanger atty and get ohms reading from new mod? Or do you guys suggest I go for a dedicated Ohms reader?

The Dripbox is my first non-regulated device so just want to proceed with caution, I would certainly not guess at the resistance of my coils if they can not be read. 

Big thank you in advance.


----------



## Stevape;) (18/6/16)

New mod will work but you can also use something like steam engine site to work out as safe build. Just make sure your coils are not touching the sides of the atty.
Cant remember if the dripbox has a built in safety for that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/6/16)

The only advantage of a dedicated resistance reader is a nice and stable base to build on, but you can easily go without and just use the mod to test resistance. Good idea is to test the mod in store to see how accurate the resistance reading is so you can do the maths when at home. They should have a dedicated resistance meter or similar in the store for you to use for this exercise.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/6/16)

i would get an ohm reader its cheaper than a mod - but hey if cash is not a problem then get a mod  ez pz, I'm sure the dripbox changed ur life - i know it changed mine.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (19/6/16)

NewOobY said:


> i would get an ohm reader its cheaper than a mod - but hey if cash is not a problem then get a mod  ez pz, I'm sure the dripbox changed ur life - i know it changed mine.



Hey @NewOobY, yeah mate love the dripbox. I had already had my eye on a Snow wolf mini 90 before arriving in UK so will pull the trigger this week. Love to support our local vendors, but having the opportunity to see and handle various hardware is a real pleasure, my nearest vendor when I am back in Swaziland is 400km away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (19/6/16)

Would a multimeter not work as well for checking the resistance of a coil?

May not be the easiest, but it should work? Cheaper too!


Also why not consider something bigger than 90W? Perhaps something with dual 18650's if you have the opportunity to get it a bit cheaper perhaps?
Even if you do not use the power, the dual batteries will give you better battery life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (19/6/16)

Dedicated ohm reader is a the must in my book. Safety first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (19/6/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Would a multimeter not work as well for checking the resistance of a coil?
> 
> May not be the easiest, but it should work? Cheaper too!
> 
> ...



Mate, had an Istick 100w and did not like the bulk, but battery life better as you say. Will consider more powerful mod but to be hones I don' vape over 30w with my sub tank minis. Thanks for suggestions brother.


----------



## Neal (19/6/16)

Raslin said:


> Dedicated ohm reader is a the must in my book. Safety first.



To be honest that was my initial thought too. As a new mod was on my list originally, I think I may also add an ohms reader. Safety first as you rightly say. I teach guitar, which may be difficult with a couple of fingers missing. Thanks for your response mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/16)

A mod is just fine to read resistance... especially when vaping in you range... but I must say when I bought my Coil Master 521 I thought it would be a 7 days wonder and be relegated to the vape shelf in no time at all... however the 521 is still right next to me and gets used all the time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

